# Does using one tray or multiple trays for cookies make a difference?



## CookiesAndCreamCostaRica (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi guys, so i am starting a cookie bakery here in Costa Rica and I have to test out the ovens at the Restaurant Supply Store before purchasing the oven (which is so nice of them ). I am going to order a Blodgett Electric Convection oven from the states. 

In the bakery i will be baking 8 small trays sideways in total (2 small ones on each oven rack, using a total of 4 different racks), with 8 5.5oz cookie dough balls on each one. Total of 64 cookie dough balls being baked at once. 

(When I say small tray i mean the 17” x 12” size.)

But we are only testing with 2 small trays plced sideways, with like 3-4 cookie dough balls on one rack. I place a big tray upside down above the rack we use for testing (using every other rack slot), because the oven comes with like 10 or something but theyre too close. So i use every other rack slot to keep a little space.

Will the cookies bake differently with 8 small racks in the oven and 8 cookie dough balls on each one(total of 64 dough balls at a time), as opposed to our testing with 6-8 dough balls at a time on one rack? 

I am testing little amounts because I havent purchased a big mixer yet, i’m still using a Kitchen aid. So to make hundreds of dough balls for testing with that mixer will take me a long time lol. 

So yes, please let me know. Are the test cookies going to come out completely different with 2 small trays and only a total of 8 cookies, than if the oven was full of 8 small trays and 64 cookies in total? 
Or is it just a matter of time difference? Because with more cookie dough balls in the oven is more coldness because they are baked from frozen... 

Thank you so much for the help guys !!!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you testing an electric convection oven? Bake several trays in different position (skip some then switch so you test each oven position.) 

I have a blodgett gas convection oven; I keep only four racks in it, but really use only three of them for baking. I like to have space between things when I'm baking so there's air flow around the cake pans. I bake three trays of cupcakes by staggering them (72 cupcakes total) and I make sure to spin and shift the pans halfway through baking. 

See if the supply place will let you test the oven using full sheet pans; perhaps they have some heavy weight ones available for purchase.


----------

